
Introducing SOD – An Embedded Computer Vision and Machine Learning Library - symisc_devel
https://sod.pixlab.io
======
histcx
Does SOD support ARM?

~~~
symisc_devel
The library is cross platform and should compile fine on most modern
architectures.

